# Min Dae ... Part 2



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Ok nou vat dinge spoed.

Dis seker die amptlike Cheers for eers.


Ek vlieg Maandag Dubai toe vir my nuwe werk.

Ek sal gereeld hier 'n draai maak so julle beter sorg dat hier jag stories en fotos is!!!!!:teeth:

Julle is welkom om ook by face book aan te sluit

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=537478040

Ek sal ook daar fotos paste en julle nie verveel deur my dag tot dag bedrywighede hier te vertel nie...

Dit lyk ook of ek dalk November Huston Texas toe gaan vir opleiding.

Ek kan dalk dan kaans kry om pyle deur 'n paar goed te skiet in Yankie land

Sal julle ophoogte hou.

Cheers for eers.

Gerhard

GO BULLS


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanx Gerhard. Sterkte. Wat gaan jy nou met jou Safari besigheid doen?


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Gerhard*

Sterkte Gerhard!!


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Sterkte, en ek hoop dat kameeljag 'n opsie is...


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Have a nice and safety fly Gerhard.
The best place in Dubai is the airport because the air conditioning and you can win every day a big car in lottery:wink:
The climate outside is like the hell, don`t forget to take along mineral salt pills.

Don`t shoot a camel, if you do this the sheiks send you home without you ballas !!


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Bushkey said:


> Thanx Gerhard. Sterkte. Wat gaan jy nou met jou Safari besigheid doen?



Die jag besigheid as PH gaan vir nou eers bietjie still wees.

Maar ek sal seker agent speel om ouens hierna toe te stuur en dan komisie kry.

Daai geld word dan my jag gled

Sal moet hard werk vir volgende jag seisoen.

Gerhard


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Nou net die kaartjies gekry.

ETD: Sondag aand 22:30
ETA: Maandag 08:30

Gaan 'n Blou Maandag wees.

Gerhard


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Sterkte daai kant my ou maat maag alles vir jou goed uit werk sal in kontak bly 
Blou bul groete uit Shark land
Hendrik


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Best of luck Gerhard. Travel safe:thumbs_up


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Sterkte my vriend! Ons moet BESLIS 'n ordentlike kuier sessie deurwerk as jy terug is! Moet nou nie dat daardie moere jou daar hou nie! Hoop jy skiet 'n dik Whitetail!


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

All the best for your new venture Gerhard, may it be everything you hoped but not so good that you never come back :wink:


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks Guys,

Moet se dit is nogal moeilik om van alles ontslae te raak en dan totsiens te se vir jou mense.

Ek is more oggend (Maandag) in Dubai.

Vir die van julle wat more gaan braai gooi vir my ook 'n lekker dik stake op die vuur.

Gerhard


----------

